
HyperE: Hyperbolic Embeddings for Entities - kluikens
https://hazyresearch.github.io/hyperE/
======
smallnamespace
This is closely related to Hyperbolic Trees [1], which are a nice way to
visualize an 'infinitely large' graph all at once while allowing for
continuous scrolling through it [2]. Last I looked, it was potentially still
under patent though.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbolic_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperbolic_tree)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwpze3RF55o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwpze3RF55o)

~~~
Maybestring
I thought mathematics couldn't be patented, or are visualization methods
exempt?

